# Belt Buckle



## Brianpore (Jul 17, 2011)

Starting to put together my wardrobe...slowly, but have overlooked the belt buckle. Any suggestions (pictures would be ever better) for the ideal perfect belt buckle. Thanks


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm going to assume that you don't any straps either. It's going to depend on your work environment. In a more formal setting, I would have one in brown/cordovan and one in black. Also, a dress belt is going to be thinner than a casual belt at around 1" - 1 1/4" width typically. Casually, I stick to 1 1/4" - 1 1/2" width.

I have a 1" brown and black Trafalgar straps to go with an engine turned buckle for dress, and an assortment of brown and black leather belts for shorts, chinos, etc. I'm way to self conscience wearing the ribbon belts, so none of those. The belt that I get the most compliments wearing is a brass hoof pick brown leather from https://www. edgarleather.com , but there are plenty of suppliers of these kinds of belts. One of my most durable belts came from Target.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

A good place to start is with the traditional Brooks Brothers/Tiffany engine-turned buckle. Check their web sites. The design is restrained and the buckle can migrate from belt to belt.


----------



## Brianpore (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. Looking into an engine-turned buckle now with different straps!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

The beau ideal is the sterling Tiffany. They currently are on back order until the end of the month at which point I will buy one. 

Beltmaster is the go to source for inexpensive straps.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

AlanC said:


> The beau ideal is the sterling Tiffany.


Thanks for the recommendation, AlanC, now I find I'm going to have to have one of those. That price seems rather reasonable, considering the fact that the only way you'll ever dispose of that belt buckle is through your will.

Then again, wouldn't it be fun to kick it up a notch and go vintage? I like this one even better than the current model:

https://www.trocadero.com/ejphillips/items/28854/en1store.html


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

AlanC said:


> The beau ideal is the sterling Tiffany. They currently are on back order until the end of the month at which point I will buy one.
> 
> Beltmaster is the go to source for inexpensive straps.


x2. Be warned, cheaper versions of the Tiffany buckle just don't work. BB and Polo make nice buckles at price points similar to Tiffany, but the J Crew and $50 Polo buckles are junk.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Sure engine turned buckles are nice but step up to the plate and get an oyster belt buckle.

I have one and the ladies love it


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Duck said:


> Sure engine turned buckles are nice but step up to the plate and get an oyster belt buckle.
> 
> I have one and the ladies love it


Definitely a good casual summer belt (I like Quahogs myself) but not very versatile.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Definitely a good casual summer belt (I like Quahogs myself) but not very versatile.


You don't think? I was thinking of getting one...


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I wear mine with everything but a suit.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> You don't think? I was thinking of getting one...


I think it's best if one sticks to belt buckles that depict your own .


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> I think it's best if one sticks to belt buckles that depict your own .


You make that belt, son, and I'll buy it! 

Typically Americans, thinking you invented the oyster:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I do have a hoof pick belt. I figure it's best as I'm from Kentucky, not the coast.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> You make that belt, son, and I'll buy it!
> 
> Typically Americans, thinking you invented the oyster:


Here's the best I could do (courtesy of etsy).

Also, great article! I'd love to go on an Oyster Safari. But someone should tell the author that it's actually oyster "shucking." Oyster chucking is a different thing entirely (though I do agree with the statement that "chucking oysters is all in the wrist").


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Right, I'll send them an email. Shucking versus chucking.. I'm guessing chucking is the throw away chuck?


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

I've enjoyed my sterling Trafalgar buckle. The price is reasonable and quality is good. If you don't want to go all out for sterling, you can get the same buckle in plated.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Duck said:


> Sure engine turned buckles are nice but step up to the plate and get an oyster belt buckle.
> 
> I have one and the ladies love it


Which oyster buckle do you have? I've been scouting them for the past week.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

These are all the buckles that Narragansett leathers has in store, great stuff all of it IMO:






The oyster buckle looks really nice in Sterling silver. Maybe next month.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bjorn, have you ever seen a plain bronze (?) buckle at narangaset? I'm a big fan of this $75 buckle at Sid Mashburn, but have hoped to finda similar version for a bit less


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Another good source is . Awesome selection of buckles.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

AlanC said:


> The beau ideal is the sterling Tiffany. They currently are on back order until the end of the month at which point I will buy one.
> 
> Beltmaster is the go to source for inexpensive straps.


"Beltmaster Straps" is also the greatest rapper name I've found since I became interested in menswear, except for possibly "Medium D."


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Mine is from Sid Mashburn


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

^ buckle or strap?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

The more elaborate buckles that some have posted and pictured above are interesting and attractive, but think very carefully about how the buckle will look with your outfits and in your business and social environments before you buy one. In this part of the world, Native American buckles are very popular, but they often have so much "character" that they dominate (or spoil) an outfit. The buckles shown in this thread are not inexpensive, and for someone just beginning to assemble a wardrobe they may be too specialized to warrant the cost. I recommend the engined turned BB/Tiffany first. Good luck.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Note: a few people have had issues with the brooks belt + tiffany buckle combo slipping lately, I think. There was a thread a little bit ago. Maybe something thicker than the Brooks belt if that is the case.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

The embossed crocogator straps from Beltmaster seem to give the buckles a little more purchase, but I think it's tough to find a fool-proof no-slip combination. There are variations in the production of the buckles, variations in strap thickness from one to another and even differences in humidity from place to place that can affect whether or not the buckle will slip. Making a buckle with too much clamping force can ruin straps in short order. I think the best method discussed so far is to shim the contact surface of the buckle with fabric or duct tape if you need a little extra grip.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> The embossed crocogator straps from Beltmaster seem to give the buckles a little more purchase, but I think it's tough to find a fool-proof no-slip combination. There are variations in the production of the buckles, variations in strap thickness from one to another and even differences in humidity from place to place that can affect whether or not the buckle will slip. Making a buckle with too much clamping force can ruin straps in short order. I think the best method discussed so far is to shim the contact surface of the buckle with fabric or duct tape if you need a little extra grip.


Absolutely right. I have several modern and antique buckles of this type that vary considerably in the dimension of their fully-clinched mode. Shimming (or not) with duct or adhesive tape allows buckles to move among belts with good security. The tape also effectively dulls teeth when they are present and reduces any damage to the belt.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Trip English said:


> ^ buckle or strap?


I bought the buckle there (Sid Mashburn) and purchased the belt from Peter Blair, no problems to report on either. I'll try and find out who made the belt for you.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Hook, let me know if you ever find one. I've been lazily searching for an affordable one for a while now.



hookem12387 said:


> Bjorn, have you ever seen a plain bronze (?) buckle at narangaset? I'm a big fan of this $75 buckle at Sid Mashburn, but have hoped to finda similar version for a bit less


----------

